# 5600 Econominder water softener.



## captjldd (Jan 30, 2009)

Good day to all,

Newbie - 

Can anyone tell me what the regeneration cycle time is for 5600 Econominder timer ? ( how long does afull regeneration cycle take ?)

TIA

captjldd


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome CaptJldd:
Most softeners will run a cycle within 2 hours. Of course, it varies with the water being treated.
Glenn


----------

